# New Boat/Generator



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

After listening to the honda eu2000 I decided to buy one in case

Gustav came our way. In the past I have not purchased a generator

due to my female boxer. Anything that makes noise, lawnmower/vacuum/

she will attack. I saw how small and quiet that the Honda was and I figured

Hey I could use it for floundering. :clap

The boat that I was interested in a g3 1548fl also arrived this week. I have only

seen this boat on the net. If I decide to buy it I am going to have to wait till the

middle of the week. State Farm is not insuring/bonding anyone till the storm is gone.

I am going in the am to check it out. 

If all goes well, I will have to build an underwater light for the generator.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I you don't mind me asking. Why are you going with underwater lights with a generator?


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/12/2008)*I you don't mind me asking. Why are you going with underwater lights with a generator?


Good question and I do admit to being a novice when it comes to floundering out

of a boat. Much less using a generator. As you already know the water in our area

Mobile Bay/Dauphin Island/MS sound is not clear like the water from P'cola & east of

P'cola. 

Other folks who do a lot of floundering that I know, and one of them is on this board

who can be more specific find that with the murky waters it is best to have lights

underwater. Now they also have them on top as well. Flounder if you would do the

honor and explain this further it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Just go with the halogen or HPS lights mounted on the rail. I've used my halogen set-up as far west as MS/LA and it's dirtier over there than AL. You need to get really shallow to find the flounders (especially during the summer) above the water lights are what you need to do that. Don't believe the hype about the rail mounted lights reflecting off the water. It's not true.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/12/2008)*Just go with the halogen or HPS lights mounted on the rail. I've used my halogen set-up as far west as MS/LA and it's dirtier over there than AL. You need to get really shallow to find the flounders (especially during the summer) above the water lights are what you need to do that. Don't believe the hype about the rail mounted lights reflecting off the water. It's not true.


Hit the nail on the head!!! I have been in some of the nastiest water you can imagine with both above and below the water setups. No comparison to rail mounted lights. I currently run HPS lights and I swear by them. I agree with DFA 100% on this.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok now after you laugh good...tell me how do you know what they look like or where to find flounder at night?

I know what flounder look like but have never gone after them at night in a boat, do you just see them on the bottom?

It sounds like fun, would the generater scare them off? I have a small 16 ft aluminum boat that I could use for this or a 17ft cc.

fill me in.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (9/12/2008)*ok now after you laugh good...tell me how do you know what they look like or where to find flounder at night?
> 
> I know what flounder look like but have never gone after them at night in a boat, do you just see them on the bottom?
> 
> ...


Here's what they look like on the bottom under300W halogens powered by a generator. This one did not mind the light or the generator.










Same flounder, different angle with a gig stuck in him.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (9/12/2008)*ok now after you laugh good...tell me how do you know what they look like or where to find flounder at night?
> 
> I know what flounder look like but have never gone after them at night in a boat, do you just see them on the bottom?
> 
> ...


There is a pretty good learning curve involved until you get the hang of it. It just takes practice and a lot of patience. I like those before/after pics DFA. I'm gonna have to start taking my camera when the conditons improve a little.It would be kinda tough maintaining your balance in 20+ winds the other night with a camers in hand.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

I have never tried it but I think I might have to...any good pointers where to start? In the shallows on the inter coastal.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (9/14/2008)*Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried it but I think I might have to...any good pointers where to start? In the shallows on the inter coastal.


Thats a great place to start. Good luck


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah thanks


----------

